# Famous last words ..........



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

:whistling:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

woodywho said:


> :whistling:
> 
> That torso looks familiar.
> View attachment 333244


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

They look like friendly Indians.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Does anybody see what's wrong with that post. Who identifies bodies just buy their torso?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Come right back and say, I donate part of my tips to the local abused something something charity , or some heart disease or cancer charity . Just donate 1$ once a year, that way you are not lying
pax does not tip, he gets hit with heart problems or possible cancer in the future. It is possible this could happen.


----------

